# Building your own viv



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi guys
My hubby is pretty handy when it comes to DIY so I wanted to set him the task of building our new leopard gecko a new, bigger wooden viv. The only thing is, I have no idea where he is to begin.
Any advice would be brill please.
I'm, particularly concerned bout the materials to use and how much glass doors will cost (and where to buy them!).
Thanks x


----------



## 4ftfreedom (Nov 25, 2009)

hey there, your safe with any melamine coated wood, it easy to clean too! you can get this from any place like wickes, focus etc, i have got the glass for mine from a local glaziers. they should be pretty easy to find, hope this helps.

:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

for the viv; contiboard is the most popular choice. B&Q will cut it to size.

Glass runners, handles and vents - Volly (member on here) will sort you out, he's based in Wirral so he posts out but his mum lives in Leyland and he comes over this way every couple of weeks.
For the glass, I've always used Higher Walton Glass at the bottom of Kittlingbourne Lane. The cheapest place was Red Rose at The Mill off Aquaduct Street but he's closed down now. Higher Walton Glass aren't amazingly cheap but not stupidly expensive. Cost all depends on what size you want.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i was thinking of doing this, it's just getting all the measurments right, where do you get the plastic bits for the glass to fit in to and a fine enough rust proof mesh for the ventilation (if youdon't get the pre made ones?) do you know of anyone that has any plans online? i could work it out but i have the fear of getting near the end and having done some measurement wrong and having to start again... but then how hard is it to make a box... lol! i was going to try to attempt to make one they could all live in, say a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft on the first level then another above that another 5ft x 2ft x 2ft above that 2 times 2.5ftish x 2ft x 2ft but then trying to get that up the stairs would be interesting.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Meko
you replied whilst i was typing.. lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

with the fine mesh for the vents it's easier to buy vents from a hardware shop, either the round ones or square / oblong ones. I've just round ones but i'm going to get some fine mesh to attach over them so stop livefood escaping.


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for that. I will note that down for future ref.
Do you think its worth building one from scratch? Its only gonna be about 2ft wide (mine is 18 inches atm and I'm now being advised that a 2ft is best), but I want to make it a little deeper than the one I've got now also.
Its gonna take a few months to build it as he doesnt get much free time, but it can be his little project (if you think its worth it) 
I do have my eye on a few from ebay. But wondered whether its loads cheaper to build your own?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

newly bulit compared to homemade there's a price difference that makes it worthwhile, but second hand, there's not a big different.
you do get the benefit of building exactly what you want though so you don't have to stick to standard sizes..

A 2ft viv will only take an hour or so to knock together, just get the wood pre cut from B&Q and then just attach it together.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Got me thinking now, ive just dismantled my sons old chest of drawers that is made out of conti board! i could modify this. all we would need is runners,glass and vents! knowing me i would smash the glass trying to fit it in!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've never smashed glass, just shredded my hands fitting it when i was too cheap to get polished edges and they cut one sheet too big.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Meko said:


> i've never smashed glass, just shredded my hands fitting it when i was too cheap to get polished edges and they cut one sheet too big.


Ouch!!! think what i would do if im brave enough is build the viv and put the runners in and take it to the glaziers (got one round corner from me) and get them to measure and fit the glass for me (will take them some muffins as a bribe lol)

Ive got soooo much spare wood (homebase sent me two kitchens by mistake lol) that i could build a full reptile room with it all....but for now will practice with my sons old chest of drawers!

Ooooh a project!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

now if you hadn't dismantled it you could have fitted windows into the front of the drawers and you've got a quick and easy stack for leos.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Meko said:


> now if you hadn't dismantled it you could have fitted windows into the front of the drawers and you've got a quick and easy stack for leos.


I havnt got any leos though :lol2:

Im excited now! going to price all the runners and vents up etc .. and have a crack at it! my father in law is a retired joiner so he will help!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

looking at Newquay Glass Centre - Glazing, Glass Merchant in Cornwall what kind of glass is it that is used usualy? would it be good to get self Cleaning Low Maintenance Glass? i bet it's expensive  but mine seems to get sticky fingerprints on it.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Think im just going to use 4 or 6 mm glass but get rounded corners and polished edges!

Just been googling some viv builds and it recomends having a little overlap so a viv lock or wedge can be fitted so just trying to find out what size overlap is needed!

Doesnt look like its too difficult to do as long as its built square and not squiffy :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

most people just use 'glass'... just normal run of the mill glass, either toughened or polished.. anything like self cleaning is just personal preference.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can use an inch overlap on each side.


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

hmmm ok cool. ill have a nosy and see if I can find some viv makin vids too. and thanks for the glass tip! I dont want shredded hands! Not good for a dental student :lol2:
Best let the hubby know what I've got planned.....Only had my leo 2 weeks! He'll think I'm crazy! x


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

have a look in the habitat section, half way down the main page. Plenty of examples and build threads including doing fake walls etc.

If you've got two leos and they're being housed together i'd go for a 3ft viv.. if they're housed seperately do a little stack for them/


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheers 
I've just got the one leo. But I want her to have plenty of space (mainly so I can put more funky looking hides in - buying one from emma on here. They look really good!).
I'd love to build her a 3ft anyway, but the spot in my living room for her isn't big enough for that x


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Meko said:


> you can use an inch overlap on each side.


Brilliant thank you! just been looking at your big arsed budget beardie viv build thread its an epic :lol2:

Well done looks like it was a lot of work but no greater pride than building your own i expect!! 

Ours is only going to be about 24"x18"x18 im expecting all the interior to be harder work than the actual build.


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Sounds like your planning something similar to mine. If you find any decent plans for one please can you let me know, and vice versa


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

melmodz said:


> Sounds like your planning something similar to mine. If you find any decent plans for one please can you let me know, and vice versa


Hi yes of course no problem! im no expert though!! my father in law is great at these little projects (he built me a lovely tortoise table recently) so when i see him on thursday i will pick his brain!

Im going to go to a few reptile shops and have a good look at their vivs i think, want to see how lights and things are fitted in and get some ideas!

If i find anything online will drop you a PM!


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks very much :2thumb:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

melmodz said:


> Thanks very much :2thumb:


No problem! once i get my father in law on with the project will post photos!!! 

Not bad prices on ebay for runners,vents etc....


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Found this which is good!

How to build a vivarium


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh cheers  Will keep that handy


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Joolz1975 said:


> Not bad prices on ebay for runners,vents etc....


 
volly is cheaper


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooooh found this one which is really right up my street.
If you look under the pic of the 3 vivs theres a link which opens a word document with super clear instructions on how to build a viv (for dummies like me) :lol2:


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooooops 
Building Your Own Vivarium - Livefood UK Forum

:whistling2:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats really good! thanks for that!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Meko said:


> volly is cheaper


Volly??


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> Volly??


Found Volly!!!


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Its perfect for people like myself who have no idea how to build it, but know what they want to build lol.
If I was decorate with a backboard of polystyrene, what would I have to do to treat/ prep the surface? And is it worth doing something like that for a Leo with shorter climbs maybe, coz I know they don't climb so much. Maybe I am being a little too hopeful at this stage tho :lol2:


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

melmodz said:


> If I was decorate with a backboard of polystyrene, what would I have to do to treat/ prep the surface? And is it worth doing something like that for a Leo with shorter climbs maybe, coz I know they don't climb so much.


When I say shorter, I mean in height from the ground so that she could get onto it more easily and have less distance to drop off!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a leo viv doesn't need a lot of height because they're terrestrial so you can get away with it being about 15inches high, or even lower.


My leo viv build shows how to do the fake walls.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/285689-new-leo-viv-fake-wall.html


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

another project?! wow, you're well busy arent ya? cheers for that. Is it a special grout you use or just ur average stuff? and whats the mahogany stuff you used? cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i did that one a while ago but don't have the leos any more.

the grout is just normal tile grout from B&Q and the varnish is B&Q varnish - although matt varnish won't give such a shiney finish.


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks again  Is it best to use yaught or normal varnish or does it not matter coz theres real low humidity? And how long would I have to leave the normal varnish for before letting my leo on it? Coz I was told with yaught varnish it needs 4 weeks to give off its fumes??
Oh and is matt or shiny finish best?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yacht varnish is ideal for humidy vivs so anything is ok for a leo viv.
The lower the VOC the less time you need to leave it. You'll still need a couple of weeks just to be sure but i've found it quicker when you use heat mats compared to bulbs / ceramic as bulbs and ceramics give off more heat, which brings more fumes out.

for a more realistic finish matt is better as rocks are usually dusty compared to shiny. You could also paint it in PVA glue, sprinkle in sand and then another coat of glue when it's set...


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks. Ur full of ideas. Just can't wait to start gathering my equipment now! : victory:
Gotta wait til my easter break tho! Boo!


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

that document is genius! thank you


----------



## melmodz (Feb 20, 2010)

gothling said:


> that document is genius! thank you


You're welcome, it was just a lucky find :2thumb:


----------

